

Gifted kids see advanced school programs cut - anigbrowl
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/05/02/MN2N1D26NV.DTL

======
tokenadult
"'We have countries like India, Singapore, China, and they realize the future
productivity of their country is an investment in their intellectual and
creative resources,' said gifted education expert Joseph Renzulli."

Yeah, but those countries concentrate on making sure that the average and
below average pupils have rather better and more challenging curricula than
most pupils in the United States.

